# Mia's Halloween Costume



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd thought I would show everybody Mia's Halloween costume. My aunt took the time to make it and I just love how it came out. She's a cow.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

its soooooo cute love it


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Lol, that is too cute!!!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG that is sooo cute. Now all she needs is a piece of wheat in her mouth.LOL How wonderful that you have such a great auntie to make you clothes for your baby.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that's adorable! crafty aunt you got there


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice clear photo.
Its a cow costume but 
she looks sheepish!! LOL.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done Auntie..your auntie should make more!! shes talented 

cute pic too


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Adorable pic and very cool costume too!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg so cute! I love it! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that is just TOO cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cutest cow I've ever seen!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

lol that's sooooo cute!!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness! How cute!!

Olivia


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

AWWW adorable !!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love that costume!!!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

lol thants just to cute xx


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

What a cute little cow she is!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww I love it! Are you going to a party?

I really wanna buy a sewing machine so I can start making stuff. My mum said she'd teach me all I need to know but that its fairly easy so I cant wait.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

she looks so cute, great job


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahahaah, so adorable


----------

